# fuse4bsd kernel panic



## whitekolovrat (Sep 10, 2013)

I installed sysutils/fusefs-kmod/ yesterday, now I have a kernel panic on boot.


```
Sep 10 10:45:39 chatlist kernel: fuse4bsd: version 0.3.9-pre1, FUSE ABI 7.19
Sep 10 10:46:38 chatlist kernel: 
Sep 10 10:46:38 chatlist kernel: 
Sep 10 10:46:38 chatlist kernel: Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
Sep 10 10:46:38 chatlist kernel: cpuid = 2; apic id = 02
Sep 10 10:46:38 chatlist kernel: fault virtual address	= 0x71
Sep 10 10:46:38 chatlist kernel: fault code		= supervisor write data, page not present
Sep 10 10:46:38 chatlist kernel: instruction pointer	= 0x20:0xffffffff8141e575
Sep 10 10:46:38 chatlist kernel: stack pointer	        = 0x28:0xffffff8093f4c7e0
Sep 10 10:46:38 chatlist kernel: frame pointer	        = 0x28:0xffffff8093f4c990
Sep 10 10:46:38 chatlist kernel: code segment		= base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
Sep 10 10:46:38 chatlist kernel: = DPL 0, pres 1, long 1, def32 0, gran 1
Sep 10 10:46:38 chatlist kernel: processor eflags	= interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
```

I do have access to the hard drive, so is there any way I can edit anything to make kernel ignore fuse4bsd, so it could load?


----------



## pacija (Sep 10, 2013)

Boot into single user mode by selecting appropriate option in boot menu.
Mount filesystems (assuming you use UFS): `mount -u / && mount -a -t ufs`
Open /etc/rc.conf in vi and remove comment/line: 
	
	



```
fusefs_enable="YES"
```

That should do it.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 10, 2013)

whitekolovrat said:
			
		

> I do have access to the hard drive, so is there any way I can edit anything to make kernel ignore fuse4bsd, so it could load?


What do you mean? You installed it and if you want to use it you need to load it. The FUSE kernel module is a bit finicky though. You may want to hold it off until FreeBSD 10.0 is released. FreeBSD 10.0 will have a FUSE kernel module in the base.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 10, 2013)

How did you install it?

A few months ago, I had to try some FUSE filesystems. I installed it using packages and the system panicked as soon as the module was loaded. I built the same version through the ports tree and it worked perfectly well.


----------

